# The way to keep things real on ratings from pax is full transparency.



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

The only reason some pax give very absurd and nasty 1's with no reason or bad and false claims is anonymity.

1 of 2 things could help or fully eradicate those claims; strip them of their anonymity and or make them explain the reason for the 1 or other bad claims so that we can see why they are upset. I believe just posting their ratings for the drivers to see will keep them in check so that they don't fabricate stories or over exaggerate. 

I believe that many pax that do this are habitual in their bad comments and ratings for a variety of reasons. If their is a bad driver among us then substantiation of multiple comments from revealed credible sources will reveal that. If not the opposite is true if you have a habitual complainer in a pax then their bad marks will show up and they will not be getting as many rides from drivers who don't want to take a chance. This in turn will keep them in check. In court you have the right to face your accusers so this is not an absurd idea.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> The only reason some pax give very absurd and nasty 1's with no reason or bad and false claims is anonymity.
> 
> 1 of 2 things could help or fully eradicate those claims; strip them of their anonymity and or make them explain the reason for the 1 or other bad claims so that we can see why they are upset. I believe just posting their ratings for the drivers to see will keep them in check so that they don't fabricate stories or over exaggerate.
> 
> I believe that many pax that do this are habitual in their bad comments and ratings for a variety of reasons. If their is a bad driver among us then substantiation of multiple comments from revealed credible sources will reveal that. If not the opposite is true if you have a habitual complainer in a pax then their bad marks will show up and they will not be getting as many rides from drivers who don't want to take a chance. This in turn will keep them in check. In court you have the right to face your accusers so this is not an absurd idea.


I've been hoping for a feature like this too. The pax can see what a driver rates them and the driver can see what the rider rates them. Anything under a 5* by either the driver or rider will need a mandatory note that can be issued a review for fairness.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Yes. I can't wait to see who the 1 star bastards are so that I can ring their doorbell and have a friendly discussion about ratings.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

It's a good idea. As it stands it's very difficult to impossible to know who rates us badly. What's more irritating is a tremendous increase in a lack of reasons. Pool pax have begun to wise up to the fact that if they select any reason that is out of drivers control then drivers won't see them so they get a better result if they give zero explanation and the drivers rating can still go down.

Personally I've pondered Uber simply "withholding" these lower ratings for when they feel drivers aren't sticking with the program as a sort of punishment. Giving honest low ratings? Getting picky about acceptance? Cancelling to maintain your profit margins? Hmmm, Uber doesn't like any of that stuff, Time to sprinkle a few withheld bad ratings into your aggregate.

Another clever thing is simply Uber knowing and pooling the pickiest pax. When Uber finds your behavior not becoming to the company interest, all they have to do is load you up with their most irritating passengers for a few days.

Of course I hope I'm completely wrong. However if it helps even one driver grow deservedly numb to the fluctuations of their rating then I've succeeded.

Of course there's also some truth in ratings and sometimes we're just having a bad day, week, or month and unfortunately our pax pickup on such things.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Doughie said:


> Yes. I can't wait to see who the 1 star bastards are so that I can ring their doorbell and have a friendly discussion about ratings.


If you can see what their rating is and they know that then you won't get any bad rating unless you deserve them.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Gibman73 said:


> Personally I've pondered Uber simply "withholding" these lower ratings for when they feel drivers aren't sticking with the program as a sort of punishment. Giving honest low ratings? Getting picky about acceptance? Cancelling to maintain your profit margins? Hmmm, Uber doesn't like any of that stuff, Time to sprinkle a few withheld bad ratings into your aggregate.


 You sound like me! Even more strange is that they could just make them up. They could do this to bring you up or down! I've asked these types of questions in my Uber app is alive post. It's nice to know that others ponder these things. It means that I might not be crazy afterall!


----------



## Driver_With_Uber (May 31, 2018)

Rating system is BS. Nothing more nothing less. Was at 4.91 over 2000 rides. Dropped to 4.88. What I have noticed is that I seem to get a low rating drop when I cancel a ride I decided not to take. (Rolleyes).


Drunk a-holes at present thinking they can smoke JUL's in my car and trying to conceal it... yeah buddy.. 1 star. 99.5% of the time (estimated) i rate 5 star for passengers. You have to be a complete inconsiderate POS to get less from me tbh. An apology for things goes a long way, and attempt to clean something they messed up... I won't rate them badly.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Doughie said:


> Yes. I can't wait to see who the 1 star bastards are so that I can ring their doorbell and have a friendly discussion about ratings.


That is why they are anonymous!


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Another idea just crossed my mind. How about if we have the option to automate our feedback to copy the feedback of the PAX. So whatever they give us is given to them.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

I guess if a passenger gives a one or two star rating they're not required to give an explanation? I've about had it with this gig. I'm okay with 4.9 or above I guess but then some moron gets in the car and for reasons unknown rates me a one. 93% of my rated trips are five stars and I had a tremendous five-star streak going when I got this passenger. Then there's no explanation given in the app for the low rating. Seriously? A one? Only one other passenger gave me a one. I missed his driveway and had to make a u-turn to get back. I could smoke while driving and play full blast acid rock and get better than a one. Some people are just dicks I guess but I think the ratings system is very flawed. Try to give a passenger less than a five and it's like oh no, what happened? But they can screw your ratings without argument.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

All you have to do is read this forum and you will see ample evidence that these "entitled pax" dolling out tons of fictional one star ratings is, well... fiction. 

Does it happen? Yeah. Does it matter? No. I'll explain why using my own numbers: 

I have done 3258 trips. 1900 or so are rated trips. 500 of those are in play as far as my rating is concerned. The current breakdown of that last 500 trips are, 490 5 stars, 8 4 stars, 1 2 stars, and 1 1 star reviews. My rating is 4.97.

Statistically, 4.97 is insignificant from 5 with a sample size of 500. In fact, it couldn't be more transparent either, we literally have the exact distribution of scores now - the very numbers that Uber derives that 4.97 score from, yes all 500 of them. 4.95 or higher is, statistically insignificant from 5. In fact, doing the maths, your rating has to get below 4.8 in order for it to reach the .05 confidence threshold. That's why a 4.8 is considered a high rating. Any 1 stars that you get in the 4.9 area is, pretty much an outlier. Now, certain severe outliers can get you deactivated but they would most certainly be statistically insignificant as well. Something on the order of less than 100 drivers in 100,000 (I admit this statistic is arbritrary, I'm assuming 5% of the worst 5%). 

From a corporate standpoint, driver misconduct is very likely a low- rung issue when it comes to rider retention. If you are submitting reports to upper management at Uber, saying that "a minority of drivers, with ratings above 4.8, are unhappy with the statistically insignificant number of 1 star reviews they have received", you're going to tell the analyst to get ****ed.

Uber has said it ad nauseam, they use their system because, of everything they've tried, this one works the best. 

There's really no there there when complaining about Uber's rating system.


----------

